# Budd's Bacon from Elgin, Texas in the house!!



## buddsbacon (May 14, 2017)

Hello All...

Thanks for adding me. 

New to the site, not new to smoking... Currently have a homemade stickburner, charcoal grills, electric smoker (gasp). I smoke and sell a lot of bacon locally since at the moment I am not yet legal to sell it #bootlegbacon!! I look forward to reading, posting and learning more!!


----------



## mike5051 (May 14, 2017)

Glad you joined us! I love bacon!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## sanbrew (May 14, 2017)

I'm hoping to do my first bacon run soon. Would love to see a bootleg ba on recipe!


----------



## submariner (May 15, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum fellow Texan!!!


----------



## hoity toit (May 15, 2017)

You are right up the road from us. Welcome.

HT


----------



## ab canuck (May 15, 2017)

hope to see some pics of your smokes


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!







Al


----------

